

Walmart Shutting Down MP3 Store DRM Servers,Reminder to Not Buy DRM Content - jasonlbaptiste
http://gizmodo.com/5055854/walmart-shutting-down-mp3-store-drm-servers-umpteenth-lesson-to-not-buy-drmd-content

======
Hoff
There's the rental model, and there's the purchase model; DRM content is a
variant of a rental.

There's the patent used as a troll or a torpedo, and there's the patent as a
reward and a compensation for innovation.

There's the free content model, and then there's the important (to me)
question of how I can continue to eat.

There's often no right answer here. And the simple answers can be surprisingly
wrong.

